# texas disaster



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wanted to send a message that i hope all of the forum members and there families are ok ,these disasters just seem to keep coming hopefully there will be a end to it soon


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well sh*t is hitting the fan a lot lately.
Hope non of the members are affected.
Lord have mercy on the people behind these barbaric acts.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

something happened to texas!? :iono:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

beaverman said:


> something happened to texas!? :iono:


Fertilizer plant was blown sky high.

Fertilizer and I think saltpeter make gunpowder, may be wrong about that.

If I'm right my guess is someone did this on purpose.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Kinda freaky that it's 20 years ago, to the day that David Koresh passed. ie the last time Waco made the news.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > something happened to texas!? :iono:
> ...


charcoal ,salt peter,sulphur, make gun powder, diesel fuel and fertilizer makes ampho[that is what brought down federal building oklahoma city]


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

bigron said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > beaverman said:
> ...


Ah I knew saltpeter was used in gunpowder.

So we know how it came down, how this could have been caused.

Deliberate? I for one hope not.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It started with a fire. Ammonium nitrate is explosive. Firefighters were trying to stop the fire when the plant went up.

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-news/20130417-5-to-15-people-confirmed-killed-in-west-fertilizer-plant-explosion-but-officials-fear-dozens-may-have-died.ece


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here it is on YouTube! -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it true that Texas does not have zoning laws?

Looking at this pic, it just seems crazy and a recipe for disaster.


----------

